# What is a good tank mate for tiger barbs?



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

I have had my Tiger Barbs aka The TBC (Tiger barb Connection) for a few months now and it seems no matter what i put in the tank from Pleco's <--- Big Mistake, to Plant Life <--- Very expensive they nip the hell out of everything. I have started to wonder if these fish are capable of being in a tank with anyone else but themself's. One would assume yes but anything new introduced to the tank they seem to gang up on and nip so I don't want to add another species and have it stress or in worst case like the pleco. Die. I understand I clearly have the ability to search the internet to figure this out but the internet is not always right. Anyone have suggestions?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm a big fan of keeping tigers in a species tank in a huge aggregation. If you want to keep anything with them, you'll have to keep them in a huge group and keep other fast-moving fishes which have short fins.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

ChilDawg said:


> I'm a big fan of keeping tigers in a species tank in a huge aggregation. If you want to keep anything with them, you'll have to keep them in a huge group and keep other fast-moving fishes which have short fins.


Yeah that was idea number 2. Keeping a huge aggregation. It seems like it would be too much trouble to try another species. The lfs mixed up and ended up giving me a black skirt tetra with the bunch of tiger barbs and while he didn't swim with them much they seemed to get along.


----------



## p1ranha (Jan 28, 2006)

i had luck with silver dollars and tinfoil barbs, synodons, spotted barbs, clown loaches.. only thing is, i introduced them all at the same time. how many do you have? if you can take them out and rearrange the decor and introduce the new fish in first maybe you have a shot..


----------



## chomps (Jan 22, 2008)

I'll give a second to the silver dollars. they do fine!


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Your best bet is a large group with other super-fast moving short-finned fish such as Danios, etc.


----------



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

I have 9 barbs in a 46 gallon bowfront. Tankmates include Bala sharks and Clown Loaches. They seem to just fight among themselves. Somtimes the loaches would get in on the fin nipping and chasing.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Wicked! Much appreciated. I'm going to check out some prices tonight and explore some options. Didn't really want to start testing species out, that can get costly and seems almost cruel.


----------

